# Best wine supermarket near dunkirk



## cje101 (Aug 1, 2009)

Hi all

we arereturning from France via Dunkirk on Friday, does any one have any suggestions for a good wine supermarket?

Thanks

Chris


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

For me, who likes most low priced reds, the combination of Carrefour and Auchan at Cocquelles (Cite Europe and nearby) are hard to beat.


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

Whats a 'good wine supermarket'?

For us, who prefer the lower priced new world whites, Pidou at Transmarck, J48 on A16 is the best. Good choice of wines, beer (and soap if that's your thing), easy parking for the largest outfits, and open 24 hours.


Malcolm


----------



## bb46 (Oct 26, 2008)

We always use the Auchen at Grand Synthe - good selection of cheap, quality wines and cheap fuel. GPS E2.27821, N51.00580


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

As already suggested Pidou, no crowds no worries about security, same exit as the Norfokline/DFFS Rapide ferry.


----------

